# My Little Collection - Born September 06



## Edie (Apr 23, 2007)

***UPDATE***

Okay, its been 2 1/2 years since my first collection photo (eek..) and its expanded slightly. These pictures are about a month old and I have sold a few things (which makes me so sad when i see them in the pics). I need to update the names of some things. Hopefully I will get time to do that soon.

Nevertheless... here tis':













































































**UPDATE**
23/03/07

Well its been 7 months since I have put my collection up. It has expanded slightly and im very excited to show my updated obsession. I had them on my site for a while and stupidly forgot to post them here!

I am doing this from work and I am trying to remember the colours. Will make amendments over the weekend on the missing names. All are MAC unless stated:

MSF's and BP's




Top Left to Right: Pearl Sunshine BP from Barbie Collection - Natural MSF - Pearl Blossom BP from Barbie Collection - Glissade MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Shimpagne MSF - Petticoat MSF - Bronzer - ? MSF

MISC STUFF




Top Left to Right as best I can: NARS Laguna/Orgasm Duo - Powder Foundation - I.D Bare Minerals - I.D Mineral Veil - Tarte Cheek Stain in Tipsy - Clinque powder Foundation - Revlon Skinlights Powder - Cheap Aussie Brand Powder name? - Clinique Concealer - L'oreal ? Concealer - Clinique Liquid Foundation - UDPP - Revlon Pinch Me in ? - Napoleon perdis Auto Pilot Primer - Red Earth Secret Potion Shimmer - Revlon Skinlights Liquid Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Why they discontinued this I will never know!

BLUSHES




Top - Left to Right: Cremeblush in Pleasureful (now destroyed by my stupid de-potting accident) - Blushes in PetalPoint - Fluerry - Don't Be Shy from Barbie Collection - Peaches
Depotted






MASCARAS




Left to Right: L'Oreal ? I really love this mascara - Rimmel Magnifyes - Rimmel Extra Super Lash - Covergirl Lash Exact Waterproof - MAC Zoomlash - L'Oreal Telescopic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Covergirl Lash Exact - Clinque ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ?  - ? - Model Co - Max Factor ? Writing worn off - Rimmel Volume Lash - Napoleon Perdis 

MAC LIP-STUFF




Left to Right: 3DGlass in Racy - Venetian - Hot House from Strange Hyrbid Collection - Magnetique from Nocturnelle Collection - Malibu Barbie from Barbie Collection - ? from Chromeglass collection - Uberpeach from Chromeglass collection - Chromaliving from Chromeglass collection - Plushglass in Bountiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - Perfectly Pink from Flashtronic - Elaborate (Moonbathe) - Instant Gold

LIPSTICKS




My lipsticks haha. if you want to know what a specific one is just let me know

LIPGLOSSES




My Lipglosses - if you want to know what a specific one is just let me know

HOME-MADE LIPGLOSSES




My self-made lipglosses with Lilly White - Melon - Pinked Mauve pigments!

TOOLS




Left to Right: Manicare Eyelash curler that I recently threw away due to rusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though it was only a month old -  Make Up Store Heated Eyelash Curler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Make Up Store Brush Cleaner - Sephora Pencil Sharpener - Tweezerman Tweezers 

PIGMENTS




Top Left to Right: Vanilla - Pinked Mauve - Lily White - Golden Olive - Melon - Subtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Entremauve
Pink bronze
Tan - Pink pearl - Rebelrock Blue - Electric Coral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Aire De Blu - Pastorale - Mauvement - Revved Up
ChiChi in MakeUp Junkie( blue) - Drama Queen (purple) - ?(Teal) - Home Made concoctions from MAC pigments - Dark Soul - Golders Green - Napoleon Perdis Loose Shimmer in ?

FLUIDLINES




Top left to right: Rich Ground - Silverstroke - Dipdown - Iris Eyes - Blacktrack

FLASHTRONIC MSF EYESHADOWS




Top Left to Right: LoveStone - By Jupiter - Ether

2006 HOLIDAY COLLECTION PALETTES




Left to Right: Warm Lace Name? - Smokey Velvet Name?

SMOKE SINGNALS COLLECTION




Smoking Eyes

My Lonesome CHANEL




?

LINERS




Left to Right: MAC Kohls, Powerpoints, UD & Clinique
MAC Shadestick in Sharkskin (Begie-ing missing) Liquidlast Liner in ?  and ? - Paint in Stilife
Random pencils, kohls etc.

MAC Brushes




Left to Right: 217 - 182
Top to bottom: 187 SE - 187 - 239 - 168SE - 190SE - 208 - ? - 194SE

OTHER GOOD BRUSHES




Make Up Store ? - Napoleon Perdis ? - Make Up Store ? - Body Shop Line Softener - Body Shop ? - Body Shop Foundation

RANDOM BRUSHES




Cheaper brands - if you want to know any just let me know.

SHOWFACE BRUSH ROLL




My Love at the moment. I use this for class mostly.

EYESHADOWS




In their pots

De-potted!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Top left to right: Crystal Avalanche - Nylon - Shroom - Retrospeck - Brule - All that Glitters - Jest - Velour - Wedge - Texture - Honey Lust - Shale - Mulch -  French Grey from Danse Collection - Moth Brown from Barbie Collection





Top Left to Right: Springtime Skipper from Barbie Collection - Wondergrass from C-Shock Collection - Humid - Greensmoke - Aquadisiac - Big T from C-Shock Collection - Electric Eel - Moonflower from Strange Hyrbid Collection - Deep Truth - Silver Ring - Knight Devine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Carbon





Top left to right: Da Bling - Expensive pink - Coppering - Plum Dressing - Parfait Amour - Firespot from Moonbathe Collection - Going Bananas from C-Shock Collection

Ok I think thats the lot. Apologies for all the ? I will try and amend asap.Any questions please ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for looking!

ORIGINAL POST BELOW:

My (very) small collection since September 2006

Sorry Im new to taking these pictures + im adding text through powerpoint which is VERY frustrating! 

If you want to know what anything is specifically let me know  

EDIT: My Bad. I got quite a few of the eyeshadow colours wrong!! (im editing it at work as I have no home computer. So I went home last night and checked them all again. So I apologise for the mistake but have re-done them all and they are all correct now.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great collection!  You have two labeled Brule, but only one of them looks right.  Do you know what the other one is?


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nylon, Humid and Knight Divine... worth buying? Are they nice? And is the urban decay primer any good? AND one more... have you tried any bright pigments (like orange or red?) If so are they any good? 

Nice collection!!


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

I love my nylon! and the UD primer is awesome!


gah! i want electric coral sooo bad!!!!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 23, 2007)

nice collection. i have a question though, you have brule listed three times with three diffrent shades.


----------



## Edie (Apr 23, 2007)

SORRY: I have re-labelled the photo CORRECTLY THIS TIME! > Thats what I get for taking the photo at home and labelling it at work!

glitternmyveins:
*Nylon*: In the pan its yellowy but on me (NC30) its like a white gold colour - I love it to death - I find it suits me better than shroom.
*Humid*: This colour is gorgeous for a smokey green look or even on its own. Its a staple green for a lot of people as its dark but has a shimmer to it. BUT be careful as it can appear 'dirty' on some skin tones.
*Knight Divine*: This was the first eyeshadow I purchased for two reasons: the colour really is divine. Its a silvery/black - not as dark as carbon but not as light as silver ring which is SILVER. I use it for my black smokey eye looks and it never goes wrong for me...so so so easy to apply and blend.

With the UDPP I found it to be a bit (for lack of a better word) 'stingy'  when I put it on my eyes. ?I wonder if I bought an old one? But it could just be my pshyco skin. I prefer to use shadesticks or paints in order to get pigments or eyeshadows to stick and last. I dont find it to be as great as everyone has been going on about it but as I said above I might have bought an old dodgy one.

With pigments I tend to go for more subdued colours that I could use for a different purposes (eg. Nocturnelle is great for a smokey purple look but also as a lovley liner and Pinked Mauve is great as a shadow AND a hot lip colour) Electric Coral is VERY bright in the pot but once applied it didn't stop traffic which was good. I did try red at the pro store but it looked like I had been crying for days! Thats why I think pigments are so good because not only can they be used for many different purposes but you can make them as light or bright as you want! 

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Electric Coral is HOT! I would def. buy a full size when I get the chance - although I just read that its not eye-safe. Hmm..oops....


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 24, 2007)

it's so organized! where do you get your little trays?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Edie (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_it's so organized! where do you get your little trays?_

 
Haha - It WAS organized. But it always get messy after a couple of weeks! 

The trays are actually lids from gift boxes. I buy them from a $2 shop. The one for my brushes is a gift box from a lingerie shop. I find trays from storage shops are too deep and make it hard to find things quickly. 

I do need a new place to put my lipsticks though...im using a box that my watch came in!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 29, 2007)

wonderful collection!!!!!!!!!!! i love the brushes!!!


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I have yet to take a pic of ALL my new stuff including Antiquetease collection. Will do so soon and add.


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 24, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Julzie (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did you make the pigment lip balms? What an awesome idea


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 24, 2007)

Great collection


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 25, 2007)

love the collection!


----------



## Edie (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did you make the pigment lip balms? What an awesome idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I put Vaseline into the little pot.
I put the pot into hot boiling water (halfway up the pot not spilling into it)
I waited till the vaseline melted (like it always does in my bag grrr)
I then mixed the pigment with the melted vaseline.
Left it aside to soilidfy and WA-LA! 

I've been too lazy to make more but I want to do ones with my Fuschia, Pink Vivid and Vanilla Piggies.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

if this is little.. than mine is microscopic!


----------



## Edie (Mar 5, 2009)

UPDATED

Hmmpfh...A few pictures aren't showing up. How annoying.


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------

